# Hedgehogs face under water?



## Bigred92 (Apr 26, 2016)

Is it bad if a hedgehogs face goes under water?


----------



## teddythehedgie (Nov 22, 2015)

I would think yes, as they may inhale water or get it into their ears. I made the mistake of accidentally getting some poopy water during a routine bath into my hedgehog's ears a decade ago (it didn't even look poopy, he just made a small mess in the corner of the tub). Oh that was no fun. I thought nothing of it until the poor dear got an ear infection. Luckily some antibiotics cleared it up fast but in general for bath time I strictly avoid the face and am careful pouring the water over his quills as it can leak forwards into his face/nose/eyes. I think it is especially bad when the water is soapy and/or if the hedgehog has pooped/peed as it was being bathed.


----------

